# Fehlkonstruktion am Mercury



## Eisenfaust (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.
Ich moechte auf ein Problem am Bergwerk Mercury hinweisen, das sich bei Verwendung eines Shimano Down-Swing Umwerfers mit Standard 44-Zahn Kettenblaettern ergibt. Leider kollidiert die Schelle mit der unteren Schraube bzw. der Bohrung und derenetwas erhabenem Dasein, wobei der Umwerfer ca. 4 mm oberhalb des grossen Kettenblattes steht. Shimano gibt einen Abstand zwischen 1 und 3 mm an, wobei ich erfahrungsgemaess bei 1mm die beste Funktion habe. Leider ist das aber beim Modell 2004 des Bergwerk Mercury mit einem Umwerfer XT Modell 2003 nicht moeglich. 
Ist es denn nicht moeglich die Bohrungen so zu setzen, dass man sowohl den Downswing mit 44 Z Kettenblaettern als auch mit 46Z Kettenblaettern fahren kann?

Viele Gruesse,
Eisenfaust


----------



## tomblume (15. Dezember 2003)

wieso fehlkonstruktion?? 
mit dem richtigen umwerfer ist das kein problem. 
durch den tiefen sitz des flaschenhalters bekommt man dann auch die flasche ordentlich raus.

gruss, tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.
Koenntest Du bitte die wage Aussage 'mit dem richtigen Umwerfer' doch etwas praezisieren?

Umwerfer: XT Modell 2003 und Modell 2004 Downswing mit den aktuellen Kettenblaettern dazu. Ich spreche nicht selber, sondern fuer ein Familienmitglied, das derzeit dieses Problem hat. Der Downswing Umwerfer sitzt mit der Schelle bei KORREKTER Montage auf der unteren Bohrung auf! Factum est! Ich selber fahre einen Topswing, jedoch ist der Topswing konstruktionsbedingt verschelissanfaelliger, kinematisch aber guenstiger. Der E-Typ ist mir, gelinde gesagt, etwas zu teuer, da gleich ein entsprechendes Innenlager benoetigt wird.

Und nun bitte Du. Verrate mir doch einfach, was fuer Dich der 'richtige' Umwerfer ist. Ich danke Dir schon mal im voraus und verbleibe mit wartendem Grusse,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Nomercy (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Eisenfaust,

vielleicht kann ich Dir mit meinen Daten und dem dazugehörigen Bild helfen. Ist eine vollständige XT-Gruppe auf einem Mercury Race Rahmen Größe M.

Gruß Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo NoMercy.
Dein Bild ist ein unwiderlegbares Indiz - alllerdings nicht fuer einen Rahmen der Groesse M, Modell 2004. Darf ich Dich fragen, aus welchem Modelljahr Dein Rahmen stammt?

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## Nomercy (15. Dezember 2003)

@Eisenfaust

Das BW wurde gerade erst aufgebaut, exakte Rahmenbezeichnung laut Vertrag: "Rahmen Mercury, RH M, Farbe. electric-ice-blue, disc only Modell 2003/2004".  Und soweit ich die Informationen von BW verstehe, gibt es von 2003 zu 2004 auch nur geringfügige Änderungen, was immer das bedeuten mag... Hättest Du ein Bild von dem Rahmen, bei dem das Problem auftritt. Vielleicht kann sich ja Anthony dazu äußern.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Irminsul (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

ich besitze seit kurzem ein Hardtail mit einem Bergwerkrahmen, Modell Mercury 2004, in der Größe M und bei mir ist das Problem mit dem Down-Swing Umwerfer aufgetreten. 
Währe die untere Schraube nur 1,5-3,5 mm tiefer angebracht, läge der Umwerfer genau in der von Shimano geforderten Vorgabe von 1-3 mm über dem großen Kettenblatt.
So liegt der Abstand bei ca. 4,5 mm!
Ich selbst bevorzuge die Down-Swing Variante gegenüber der Top-Swing Variante. Den Grund dafür, kann man weiter oben nachlesen.

Gruß Irminsul


----------



## Irminsul (16. Dezember 2003)

Zweites Bild!


----------



## Irminsul (16. Dezember 2003)

Zweites Bild!


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. Dezember 2003)

Lieber Nomercy.
Das letzte Beispiel zeigt, daß es irgendwie Unterschiede gibt, nicht? Verzeih, wenn meine Wortwahl etwas hämisch klingen mag. Ich bin eine Weile den Topswing Umwerfer mit mehr als 1mm Abstand vom großen Kettenblatt gefahren, weil ich irgendwie 'Angst' hatte, daß da was verkannten konnte. Darunter litt eigentlich nur der Schaltkomfort und vor allem auch die reibungslose Schaltfunktion. Jetzt fahre ich den TopSwing so, wie es Shimano empfiehlt, 1mm, maximal 2mm über den Zähnen. Der Downswing Umwerfer auf dem Bild von Irminsul hängt >4 mm über dem Kettenblatt. Wie Du unschwer erkennen kannst, geht es nicht anders. 

Mir ist das Problem von Irminsul bekannt, deshalb habe ich es hier gepostet. Weißt Du, ich versuche die Gedankengänge eines Rahmenbauers nachzuvollziehen und der wird sicherlich nicht mit Absicht Schrauben genau dort anbringen, wo mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit, die gegen 1 konvergiert ein Shimano-Umwerfer angebracht wird, ich hoffe, Du stimmst mir da zu.

Ich selber habe ein KATARGA Rahmen, nicht gerade das neueste Modell, Baujahr 1998. Damals hatte Shimano fuer das große Kettenblatt noch 42 Zähne reserviert, nach 1999 waren es dann 44 Zähne (was impliziert, daß der Radius des Kettenblattes größer wird und infolge der korrekten Montage des Umwerfers dieser in der Top- und Downswingversion auch höher rücken muß). Ich bin zwar kein Sherlock Holmes, aber irgendwie paßt hier etwas nicht so recht. Dein Rahmen scheint einen DownSwing Umwerfer zu verkraften (ich schätze, Modell XT-99, aber auch das Modell 2004 hat nichts Neues in Sachen Geometrie zu bieten, wir bleiben ja bei Mega-9), der von Irminsul nicht, komisch, oder?

Diese Frage kann nur Bergwerk beantworten. Zumindest werde ich den Erwerb eines Bergwerkrahmens mal von dieser Stellungnahme abhängig machen, ich hätte auch gerne einen DownSwing (weil verschleißärmer).

Mit einem verwirrten Gruß,
Eisenfaust.


----------



## tomblume (16. Dezember 2003)

@eisenfaust
ich habe einen mercury race rahmen aus dem jahr 2002 größe l.
bei der monatge meines alten downswing-umwerfers (XT 2002) hatte ich das gleiche problem. mit einem top-swing (xt 03) geht das top. das mit dem verschleiß fällt wohl bei "normaler" fahrleistung kaum ins gewicht - zumal ein neuer umwerfer nicht die welt kostet.
nach dem bild oben scheinen 03 wieder beide umwerfer möglich zu sein. -> anthonyXIV??

der grund, warum ich ein bergwerk mercury gekauft habe, ist neben der verarbeitung, geometrie und der herstellung im ländle folgender:
durch die konstruktion der kettenstrebe gibt es keinen chainsuck.
hier gab es bei meinem alten votec tox massive probleme (= kurbel während der tour ablösen und kette befreien).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (16. Dezember 2003)

@Eisenfaust
Sehr interessanter Aspekt! Darüber kann man vortrefflich polemisieren. Du brauchst Dich auch nicht für Deine Wortwahl zu entschuldigen. Es bereitet mir Freude Deine Beiträge zu lesen. So verstehe ich Deine "Häme" eher als Ausdruck des beginnenden Überschreitens der Grenzen der Frustrationstoleranz eines Lateraldenkers, in Abhängigkeit von der (möglichen) Überschreitung der Grenzen der Fertigungstoleranz eines Rahmenbauers.
Und ich stimme Dir zu. Denn hier wird dargestellt, daß es sich um eine absolut ungünstige Variation von Rahmendetails handelt. 

@Irminsul
Danke für die imposanten Bilder.

Nochmal zur Ergänzung: Mein o.g. Rahmen ist ein Mercury Endurance Race Modelljahr 2003, die gesamten XT-Komponenten incl. Umwerfer sind ebenfalls Modelljahr 2003. Die Geometrie des XT-Umwerfers und die Geometrie des Rahmens (Rohrlängen und Winkel) haben nach meinem Kenntnisstand zwischen 2003 und 2004 keine Veränderungen erfahren.


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. Dezember 2003)

Lieber NoMercy.
Ein Poet unter uns? Wie schön  Leider versagt es bei mir recht schnell mit der 'gebildeten' Wortwahl, das bringe ich meistens nur in sehr guter Laune fertig, wenn ich nicht depressiv alles schlecht mache.

TomBlume, Dein Argument FÜR den Bergwerk ist eigentlich viel zu spät hier gelandet. Ich finde es klasse, daß sich ein Konstrukteur Gedanken macht, wie er was baut und warum er es so baut und nicht anders. 

Aber es ist jetzt alles zu spät, meine Herren, wirklich zu spät, das Ende naht ... ich habe heute Abend nämlich Kassensturz gemacht und mir, verzeiht, einen dieser von Euch so gelobten Rahmen bestellt. Allerdings habe ich die Bestellung davon abhängig gemacht, daß ich in der Lage bin, beide Umwerfer verbauen zu können.

TomBlume, ich gebe Dir schon recht, daß vor allem bei meiner Fahrweise (ich bin ein Straßenraser, der lieber auf Nummer sicher geht und auch im Graben weiterfahren können will, wenn die Straße endet) die Wahl des Umwerfers eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt, auch schon des Preises wegen. Trotzdem ist die Konstruktion bei Irminsul nicht korrekt und ich würde gerne wissen, ob Bergwerk explizit angibt, ob man diesen Rahmentyp mit diesem oder jenem Umwerfer NICHT fahren kann. 
Im Moment werde ich einfach auch aus Gründen der Kinematik beim Topswing bleiben, er schaltet sich etwas leichter als ein DownSwing. Mein allererster Umwerfer (Shimano LX) war ein DownSwing und der hatte manchmal schon so seine Probleme, die nun nicht mit dem Modell zu tun hatten. 
Die Geschichte mit dem Chainsuck fasziniert mich noch immer. In der Regel sind bei einer solchen 'Unannehmlichkeit' tiefe Riefen im Aluminium des Rahmens, wenn die ´Kette mit einem gewaltigen Drehmoment auf die Strebe gedrückt wird. Schön zu wissen, daß der Bergwerk Rahmen dieses Problem nicht haben wird 

So, ich muß ins Bettchen. Viel Freude noch, ich schlafe heute wohl mit gemischten Gefühlen ... Mein Konto ist um einiges 'kleiner' geworden ...

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Irminsul (17. Dezember 2003)

@Nomercy

Ich weiß, ich weiß! Weniger ist oft mehr! Kleinere Bilder währen mir auch lieber gewesen. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich ein Bild mehrmals eingestellt habe, sollte man doch erkennen, dass ich  nichts unversucht ließ, diese auf eine ertägliche Größe zu Reduziern. Aber es hätte nicht sollen sein!

Beim nächsten Mal wirds besser, ganz sicher! 

Gruß Irminsul


----------



## Lumix (28. Dezember 2003)

...beim LSD 2004 sieht das so aus.......


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. Dezember 2003)

Mag ja beim LSD sein. allerdings sind alle Mercury 2004er Rahmen, die schon geschweisst sind, mit obiger 'Konstruktion' versehen, also nur fuer TopSwing Umwerfer tauglich. da ist nix zu machen, bis die Rahemn am Mann sind ...


----------



## XC_Freund (29. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer 48/36/26 Kurbel für einen Straßenraser? Dann paßt auch der Downswing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (29. Dezember 2003)

Klar, und wenn ich mir sogar eine DuraAce Trennscheibe draufmache, habe ich gar 52 Zähne und kann Rennen wie der teufel fahren, wahrscheinlich bringe ich dann aber den DownSwing Umwerfer gerade so unter dem Sitz an ...


----------

